

Twitter as a smart todo list - azarias
http://blog.meritful.com/post/37762908459/twitter-as-a-smart-todo-list

======
mulka
Twitter can't search for hashtags past like 7 days. How do you deal with that?

~~~
hippich
Get things done :))

~~~
zethus
lol love this comment. a todo item that sits on your list for > 7 days
probably remains in your head anyways.

more realistic issue is recurring events. cronjob? at that point it seems
dumb.

------
zethus
Could see more usecase in something like yammer/hipchat/hall where you have
your work-related contacts in place already w/o the social noise. Cool out-of-
the-box usage for twitter though nonetheless!

------
guelo
Doesn't seem very "smart".

------
gfosco
Wow, I really like this idea. It's a different way of using the technology,
and the features of Twitter could actually make it quite easy to get into that
workflow.

------
alanmeaney
We're building a web app that is very close to this workflow. Main principal
is you can share tasks from your (private) todo list to the team (public) todo
list. Team members can see available tasks and pick them up when free. Our tag
line is "We make teamwork visible"

We'd love to have anyone interested sign up and we'll give early Beta access
in January.

www.taskmessenger.com

------
Wump
We use workflowy like this to manage all our projects, and it works great. I
don't see any particular benefit to using twitter, though.

------
_nippe
<https://www.flowdock.com> does the same job. very good especially for dev
teams.

------
alexschiff
Obviously we at Fetchnotes like approaches like this :)

